# **  تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد - ابونا ارميا بولس راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء عياد بك - شبرا - الملقب بـ ( الواعظ النارى )  **



## elamer1000 (25 مارس 2011)

***  تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد - ابونا ارميا بولس راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء عياد بك - شبرا - الملقب بـ ( الواعظ النارى )  ***

*تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد
 ابونا ارميا بولس
 راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء عياد بك - شبرا
 الملقب بـ ( الواعظ النارى )








 التفسير الكامل لسفر نشيد الأنشاد فى 18 جزء


 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3829374890/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3838423492/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3843607537/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3855870901/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3866263820/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3873565818/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3884127127/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3899183476/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3903919024/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3917428305/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3926212430/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3938393526/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3947841032/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3956577901/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3965474825/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3974169546/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3986489083/

 http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/links/3993803206/

 تمنى انها تكون سبب بركة روحية وتغير فى انفس الكثير منا

نقلا من موقع صداقة القديسين

من أجمل واروع وأعمق ما سمعته

الرب يبارك حياتكم

الأمير

+++


*
​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: **  تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد - ابونا ارميا بولس راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء عياد بك - شبرا - الملقب بـ ( الواعظ النارى )  ***

شكرا علي مجهودك ولكن لو في رابط واحد يكون افضل


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: **  تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد - ابونا ارميا بولس راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء عياد بك - شبرا - الملقب بـ ( الواعظ النارى )  ***

*ميرسى خالص *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

*رد: **  تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد - ابونا ارميا بولس راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء عياد بك - شبرا - الملقب بـ ( الواعظ النارى )  ***

احلي تقييم للمجهود الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: **  تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد - ابونا ارميا بولس راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء عياد بك - شبرا - الملقب بـ ( الواعظ النارى )  ***

_شكرا يا أمير _
_ربنا يعوضك _​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 أبريل 2011)

*رد: **  تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد - ابونا ارميا بولس راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء عياد بك - شبرا - الملقب بـ ( الواعظ النارى )  ***




ebn.yaso3 قال:


> شكرا علي مجهودك ولكن لو في رابط واحد يكون افضل




*الف شكر للمرور

لا اعذرنى

بس ممكن تنزلهم رابط رابط مفيش مشكلة

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (31 مايو 2011)

*رد: **  تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد - ابونا ارميا بولس راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء عياد بك - شبرا - الملقب بـ ( الواعظ النارى )  ***




mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى خالص *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*الف شكر*


*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (21 يوليو 2011)

*رد: **  تفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد - ابونا ارميا بولس راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء عياد بك - شبرا - الملقب بـ ( الواعظ النارى )  ***




روزي86 قال:


> احلي تقييم للمجهود الجميل
> 
> ربنا يعوضك



*
ربنا يبارك حياتك

شكرا على التقييم

+++
*​


----------

